# Video...lol



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is my attempt at an edited video.

Tell me if I'm a lunatic or not...my wife sure thinks I am.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

its a good vid. that music is kinda lunatic lol. makes me wanna punch something  lol


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice vid, better with the sound OFF (jmo)

PS, write TLS, see if he will send you a snow deflector, you would love one!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Indyplower;684271 said:


> Nice vid, better with the sound OFF (jmo)
> 
> PS, write TLS, see if he will send you a snow deflector, you would love one!!


yep...i need one.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice vid how come your not using your new truck?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Indyplower;684271 said:


> Nice vid, better with the sound OFF (jmo)
> 
> PS, write TLS, see if he will send you a snow deflector, you would love one!!


lmao!! hey at least he tried


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid......thats some good snow pushing!




Dont mind indy, he is just jealous he has no snow to deflect!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

sno commander;684282 said:


> nice vid how come your not using your new truck?


I haven't pushed any snow since I got my new truck...the front range isn't getting squat right now..all in the mountains. The footage is all from before I even owned the truck.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good work brother one the few videos posted with good music for once  keep them coming


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice...good job with that..


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

love the video . music is ok


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you turn the blade sideways for each pass, then move it to be parallel with the truck right before you stacked it? And are the hydraulics in the plow strong enough to move the blade while pushing a lot of wet snow or would you have to back up, straighten it, then hit it again?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

GTLS;684808 said:


> Did you turn the blade sideways for each pass, then move it to be parallel with the truck right before you stacked it? And are the hydraulics in the plow strong enough to move the blade while pushing a lot of wet snow or would you have to back up, straighten it, then hit it again?


Sometimes I feel the need to windrow the snow to an area so I can hit It all straight for a while...but yes, a lot of the time I was angled coming in towards the pile and then moving the blade straight...this only works when the snow is rolling off of my blade nicely, or else it just gets to heavy for it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Metal Dude! Nice to see someone else digs some heavy s**t on here! Metal's all I listen to when I plow. Do you listen to any Mastodon or Cephalic Carnage (I think they're from Denver)? Oh, BTW Nice vid! 
Tell your wife I said she's nuts!!! LOL! KEEP IT HEAVY!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice video man...All that remains if from about 15 miles up the road from me...Springfield, Mass, as is Shadows Fall and Staind

Great job, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Metal RULES !!!!!!! Nice video and sound track


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;684855 said:


> Metal Dude! Nice to see someone else digs some heavy s**t on here! Metal's all I listen to when I plow. Do you listen to any Mastodon or Cephalic Carnage (I think they're from Denver)? Oh, BTW Nice vid!
> Tell your wife I said she's nuts!!! LOL! KEEP IT HEAVY!


wow....other metalheads.

SWEET.

cephalic carnage is nuts!..and yes they are from Denver, Edgewater to be exact...I actually don't like mastodon's stuff.

damn wife..lol


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great video !


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree, great vid and I too dig the music. METAL HEADS UNITE!!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

great vid!!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

For a second I thought you were going to be buying a bumper for a Denali.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Think you need more naked women and a story line. Nice vid but was a little long


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

*Holiday Greetings from SuNnY Florida !!!*

Vid was f-r-e-a-k-i-n AWERSOME !!!! ... n the music was even better !!!!!!!!!
Sure do miss those first couple of plowable snows ... but come mid Jan Im glad to be on a bi-weekly mowing schedule.

Just passin thru the whiter side of life looking for some Holiday Flurries and wanted to wish all you plow boys the merriest of xmas' n hope you all have a safe and lucrative season !!!

Kris


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;685559 said:


> For a second I thought you were going to be buying a bumper for a Denali.


lol...thanks for noticing.

Thanks a lot everyone.

and yes, chicks in bikinis would be cool.


----------



## snowayodahiway (Nov 16, 2008)

Dude, the vid rocks.

know we just need some snow so you can make more.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great vid great tunes. Do more vids bladescrape2. Quick question you seemed to do alot of commerical plowin with that 1/2 ton. How has it held up and how long have you been plowin with it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

BKFC255;691161 said:


> Great vid great tunes. Do more vids bladescrape2. Quick question you seemed to do alot of commerical plowin with that 1/2 ton. How has it held up and how long have you been plowin with it.


Thanks, and I will when Denver gets more snow.

The F150 has plowed commercial for 2 seasons and has done pretty good...And I tow about a 4500# trailer 5 days a week in the summer all over the damn place too. The front end has held up well, and tranny has held up well...I only added timbrens and It has the wimpy 3600#front end.

The only problems I've had with it plowing is a broken brake caliper...and frame/body damage that was due to myself smashing the truck into a concrete wall...lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

This is lame...

I haven't got any snow over a dusting since 12/14/08.

I hate anxiety.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

this all of the snow I've gotten in 21 long days...


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Yup, its because you bought the new truck. New truck + anxious to use it = NO SNOW for you lol, well i hope you get some soon cause i wanna see some pics of that beast in action!


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

bladescape2;702563 said:


> this all of the snow I've gotten in 21 long days...


Did you guys get anything yesterday. We had about a foot at my house on the mountain and anywhere from 1-7 inches in the springs.


----------

